# Advice-Quick 20/30 minute Smoke?



## jnewman33 (Mar 28, 2011)

Any advice on a nice quick 20-30 minute smoke?

Requirements-Quick & not pricey


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

Winston Churchill Spitfire



jnewman33 said:


> Any advice on a nice quick 20-30 minute smoke?
> 
> Requirements-Quick & not pricey


----------



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

Padron 35


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Not to be hyper-critical, but most small cigars generally aren't 20 minute cigars, unless they are "little cigars." 

If you are smoking even something like the J. Fuego Origen/Corojo Originals, you might want to consider slowing down if you are getting to the 20 minute mark and nubbing, if nothing else than for experimenting purposes. Something like that Tatuaje PCR takes at least an hour, even plowing through it, as it burns slow.

Length doesn't always equate to time, as depending on what type of fillers are put in, the speed is changed drastically.

In addition to the Originals, the J.Fuego Minuto.


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Not to be hyper-critical, but most small cigars generally aren't 20 minute cigars, unless they are "little cigars.


Good point. To make it under the 30 minute mark it would probably have to be the little kind that come in tins- miniatures or "club" size.


----------



## Zeke (Nov 17, 2010)

jnewman33 said:


> Any advice on a nice quick 20-30 minute smoke?
> 
> Requirements-Quick & not pricey


Sancho Panza Matador.

Tiny cigar but an actual _cigar._


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Olive G Cameroon in 5pk tins. The best 30min smoke I know.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

If you truly want a 20 min cigar you are going to need to look at tins.

My recommendation, find a $2 cigar you like off the auction sites, Smoke it till your done, call it good. The devil's weed cigars go on c bid for $1 a stick and are pretty good.


----------



## anyo91 (Apr 5, 2011)

seems like oynx makes a small cigar that comes in 5 packs.. i like them when i want a quicker smoke, which isnt very often. i cant remember what i paid for them but i know it wasnt very much.


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

AF Short Story not as cheap as in tins but damm good and about 15-20 min. Too bad I cant afford to buy a box for just cuz.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Padron Corticos.


----------



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

Im gonna write some of these down for sure. Some of the review on these are pretty good.


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

JustOneMoreStick said:


> AF Short Story not as cheap as in tins but damm good and about 15-20 min. Too bad I cant afford to buy a box for just cuz.


You must be smoking fast. The best I can remember I get about 45 minutes out of a Short Story. I'll have to smoke another one today just to check. I'll post back later.


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

When I first started smoking cigars I smoked a lot of "short smokes" 30 min or less. One of the best I found was a tin of Partagas Black. Med to full and lots of flavor.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

CAO 'VR' in the mural size (4.5" X 44). About a 30 minute smoke that I periodically have on my morning/evening commute. Nice intense smoke.
I've gotten them off of cbid before for about 35-40 per box.


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

Those Tat minis are decent half hour stix.
Or go for the tin minis. Some of those are pretty tasty....but you have to put up with the short filler bits.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Had an Oliva G box press torp yesterday and it was 35-40 minutes and pretty good.


----------



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

I'll stand by my rec for the Padron 35. Real cigar, and tasty. May be a bit pricey, but that's relative.

Fun Fact: When the Padron's were sitting around smoking this cigar, trying to come up with a name, they settled on the "35" because it took them 35 minutes to smoke.

Jeff Padron is a friend.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

have you considered smoking a pipe?
some great tobacco's are available,and you can smoke it in any time frame...


----------



## Mayne Street (Jan 21, 2011)

Rocky Patel Vintage 1990s 2nds petit corona

AF Cubanito Tins


----------



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

Go dry-cured: Villiger Exports.

They're cheap, taste really great (a.k.a. like a maduro cigar should taste), not too strong, and require no humidification. 
Oh, and they will fit perfectly in your 20-30 minute slot. The natural-wrapped ones aren't bad either, but I think the maduro variant has a lot more flavor to it.

CI has the best price for the box of 50, but Famous has them in the more pocket-friendly 5 packs.

You'll thank me later, trust me. When I want a short smoke, these are a go-to.

link: http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=DB-VLA4037-M&kc=CII210


----------



## jnewman33 (Mar 28, 2011)

To those with recommendations....thank you. I'll be checking some of those out for sure.


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

Partagas Shorts...any questions? 

(about $4 per)


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

mikemets said:


> I'll stand by my rec for the Padron 35. Real cigar, and tasty. May be a bit pricey, but that's relative.
> 
> Fun Fact: When the Padron's were sitting around smoking this cigar, trying to come up with a name, they settled on the "35" because it took them 35 minutes to smoke.
> 
> Jeff Padron is a friend.


This cigar is in my top 10 period, regardless of size or time allotted. More than once I've grabbed a 35 because I didn't have a lot of time to smoke and more than once I've cancelled plans and grabbed another because it was so damned tasty.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Partagas Puritos (4 3/16" X 32 rg) are a great 20 - 30 minute smoke. Also CAO Cameroon Petites are good. About the same size.


----------



## gxyboi (Jun 1, 2010)

I second the Padron 35. Excellent 30 min smoke right there


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Tat Miami Petit (something)

Can't remember the full name but I had one yesterday and it was great!


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Tat Miami Petit (something)
> 
> Can't remember the full name but I had one yesterday and it was great!


That did look good.:attention:


----------

